# Outlook prompting for password



## ozdroid (Nov 30, 2010)

Our users use Outlook 2010, connected to Exchange 2010.

When starting Outlook they are prompted for a password. Clicking OK or Cancel doesn't appear to affect emails being sent/received.

This issue started when a proxy server was placed on to the network.

I have tried changing Outlook's 'Logon network security' under account settings from Negotiate Authentication to Kerberos to NTLM but without any luck.

Anyone ideas on how to get rid of this annoying Outlook prompt?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In change password, put in password then leave new and verify blank. I don't know if you really want your users to have this kind of access.


----------



## ozdroid (Nov 30, 2010)

Corday said:


> In change password, put in password then leave new and verify blank. I don't know if you really want your users to have this kind of access.


User passwords are from their Active Directory accounts. I don't think blank passwords are a fix here.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Is Outlook>Account Settings > Microsoft Exchange Settings > Security tab^^ "Always prompt for logon credentials" unchecked?


----------



## ozdroid (Nov 30, 2010)

Corday said:


> Is Outlook>Account Settings > Microsoft Exchange Settings > Security tab^^ "Always prompt for logon credentials" unchecked?


Yes it certainly is.

As I stated earlier I think it has something to do with the new proxy on the network. All users are forced to go through it via IE network connection settings. Not sure if traffic between Exchange & Outlook is now being redirected through this proxy. If it is, I guess some sort of exception needs to be put into the IE proxy settings?! :4-dontkno


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Older Exchange never had the problem. Then in 2007&10 the prompt asked for user name and password, but the setting NTLM solved that. Your group is being asked for only the password and since you already tried NTLM your guess that it's a proxy problem is probably correct. I go to the Microsoft Exchange forum quite often, but have never seen this situation, but if your Outlook 2010 still gets free MS support, perhaps they or one of our "experts" can help.


----------

